# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Themeluesit e bajronizmit ne shqiperi

## shigjeta

Dua te kumtoj dicka parake, duke sfiduar parimin e kronologjise. Jetet vetiake te poeteve strukturohen nga kronologjia (hapjen dhe mbylljen e jetes fizike). Arti ndonese ka koordinata dhe nuk mund te shpetoje nga rroba e kalendarit, megjithate nuk i nenshtrohet parimit te kronologjise. Meqenese tema per nje nderlidhje te bajronizmit me Shqiperine eshte tejet konkrete dhe e qarte une dua te leviz ne kah te kundert te kohes, per te krijuar nje lloj zanafille me te kryehershme te vete dukurise letrare artistike, te quajtur konvencionalisht bajronizem. Qellimi eshte qe te nderlidh tri rrafshet e bajronizmit, rrafshi anglez, ate boteror dhe ate shqiptar. Ky trinitet tematik eshte i nderthurur mrekullisht, por jo pa nderlikime te vetekuptueshme. Duhet te kumtoj se lidhjet e shqiptareve ne mesjeten e hershme me kulturen e Anglise jane shume pak te studiuara. Milan Shuflai na thote se ne qytetin e Raguzes ne shek.XIII ekzistonte nje statuje, qe perfytyronte mbretin Artur, te famshmin e kaloresve zodiakore te Tavolines se Rrumbullaket. Studiuesi Kole Luka thote se edhe ne antroponimet e shqiptareve, jo vetem ne Raguze por edhe ne vise te tjera te Shqiperise se Veriut, ndeshen emra te eposit poetik anglez, gje qe mund te shpjegohet me levizjet e medha dhe itineraret e shqiptareve ne Ballkan dhe ne Shqiperi. Akoma me skajshem dua te them se ne vitin 1108 nje kalores anglez i quajtur Robert Monteforti, nenduke i normaneve dhe i anglezeve u largua me 1107 nga Anglia, erdhi ne Apuli te Italise dhe vdiq ne Ballsh te Shqiperise mbas nje viti. Arkeologu austriak Kamilo Prashniker, ka gjetur gurin e varrit te tij ne Ballsh me nje poezi epitafike ne latinisht me vargje leonid. Ne kete poezi thuhet "ketu eshte varrosur Robert Monteforti, i hijshem ne trup, trim ne arme, burre bujar, nenduke e normaneve, qe ne krye te tyre dhe te te gjithe anglezeve, ne moshen me te bukur te rinise e braktisi boten,(dunque inventutis dives floreret in annis deseruit mundun), duke kerkuar varrin e Zotit, vdiq ketu i ri, kur Dielli lindi per te katerten here ne yllesine e peshores. Te dhente o Robert, Mbreti i Parajses gezimet e veta". Duket sikur kemi sipas thenies biblike "ai ishte shume me perpara se sa te lindte" nje motiv bajronian. Ky Robert Monteforti eshte nje arketip i Bajronit, ai e ka braktisur Angline si Bajroni, aventura e tij eshte teresisht ne trojet shqiptare, ku ka qene edhe Bajroni, ka vdekur i ri si Bajroni dhe per me teper eshte varrosur ne Shqiperi. Kjo eshte shume e cuditshme per te treguar ne shekuj ate instinkt tipologjikisht anglez, te kombit ishullor, qe sic e ka verejtur Borgesi eshte "Largimi neper det". Natyrisht nuk mund te flasim per nje bajronizem tipik, per me teper se vete Bajroni ka lindur 6 shekuj me vone, por hollesite e mjedisit dhe analogjite jane teper ndihmuese dhe horizonthapese. Nese Horaci thonte "Carpe diem", cka ka te beje me gezimin dioniziak epikurist te shijimit te jetes, edhe prirjet poetike antike te "neveritjes se jetes" te pikellimit kozmik, jane si nje magme, si nje nebuloze shume me perpara se sa te lindte Bajroni dhe te farketohej formula kulturore dhe shpirterore e bajronizmit. Te flasesh per bajronizmin nuk eshte e lehte. Me sakte nga te gjithe eshte shprehur per kete veshtiresi tipologjike poeti yne Fishta. Fishta ka shkruar: "Edhe fjalet jane sende, thote Bajroni, e nje cirke e vogel melani a se mereqepi i ri si nje cirke vese mbi nje mendim ban me mendue mija e mija ndoshta miliona njerez". A nuk jemi duke menduar te gjithe se bashku per Bajronin dhe bajronizmin sot? Jemi 200 vjet me pas kur Bajroni botoi kenget e para te kryevepres se tij, ku permend Shqiperine dhe shqiptaret. Bajroni eshte nje emer emblematik. Ai i perket nje kulture te madhe ku kane depertuar motivet shqiptare gjate shekujve. Keshtu teologu filozof Beda Venerabilis, te cilin e citon Bogdani tek "Ceta e profeteve", permend te krishteret ne Iliricum Sacrum. Me 1596 poeti anglez Edmund Spenser ne kryevepren poetike "Mbreteresha e zanave" ben nje shtegtim moral ashtu si Bajroni beri nje shtegtim gjeografik me vone. Spenser paraqet te 12 virtutet morale te etikes se Aristotelit ne trajtat e heronjve alegorike, qe kryejne aventura te ndryshme. Konica citon vargje te Spenserit, ku permenden shqiptaret. Ne kengen e dyte te kryevepres se Spenserit spikasin dhe vargjet "dhe menget te varura prapa, ne menyre shqiptare". Shekspiri eshte i pari, qe permend emrin e Ilirise te "Komedia e gabimeve" si dhe jep nje peizazh te perfytyruar te brigjeve te Epidamnit. Ai rikonstruktoi ne menyre te lire motivet e komedise se Plautit "Menehmet", subjekt komik dhe grotesk, i shtjelluar ne Epidamn, ne Durresin tim. Edhe poeti vizionar Bllejk, permend Albanine si dhe nje figure kabalistike, qe ai e quan Albion Kadmi, si nje figure para Adamit biblik. Dihet se Kadmi i Tebes shtegtoi tek enkeleasit, u be mbret i tyre dhe lindi ne brigjet e Ohrit djalin e quajtur Ilir, emri i te cilit u be eponim i ilireve te lashte. Ne te vertete poezia e Bllejkut, pa perjashtuar edhe ate te Bernsit, paraqesnin paradokse kronologjike, keto poezi te te dy autoreve shtjelloheshin ne prag te romantizmit, por shume motive te tyre jane quajtur dhe si pasromantike. Bllejku dhe Bernsi mund te shpjegojne disi vete Bajronin. Por Bajroni arriti te krijoje artin e tij boteformues ne imagjinaten e rebelimit si rrallekush ne bote. Ai erdhi ne Shqiperi per te mos u larguar kurre prej saj ne te gjitha kuptimet. Kryevepra e tij "Cajd Harold", pati ngjizje midis pershtypjeve dhe mbresave edhe te shqiptareve. Letrat e tij derguar nenes dhe miqve shpjegojne shume elemente laboratorike te konceptualitetit te romanit poetik bajronian. Kohet e fundit studjuesi arvanitas Etien Toshek, ka bere nje permbledhje te detajuar te ketyre letrave, qe flasin per Bajronin si shqiptarofil i madh. Bajronizmi u be nje stil, menyre shpirterore e te menduarit ne shekullin e XIX. Bajroni qe nje nga maget e medhenj te romantizmit evropian. Sindroma e romantizmit eshte e ndikuar nga levizjet kalodoiskopike te Evropes ne kete shekull. Revolucioni francez u be heraldika shpirterore e lirise. Zbulimi nga Herder mbi pasurine kolosale te poezise popullore te popujve qe gjithashtu nje adrenaline artistike. Poezia u mbiquajt "Gjuha amtare e races njerezore". Poetet u bene apostolues te lirise dhe te principeve te medha te romantizmit. Malli romantik projektohej ne lartesi te dyfishte: jeografikisht priret nga lindja, ne pikepamje te kohes nga mesjeta. Ky nentekst i fundit perben kontrastin midis klasicizmit dhe romantizmit, sepse klasiekt anonin nga bota antike. Ky eshte nje kontrast artistik por edhe fetar, pa perjashtuar edhe ate laik. Klasiket adhuronin paganizmin politeist greko-romak, kurse ringjallja e mesjetes nga romantiket lidhej edhe me adhurimin e katolicizmit dhe te simboleve te tij si p.sh. te Shatobrian, apo te eksazes mistike te Lindjes si p.sh te Novales. Romantiket angleze si Bajroni dhe Shelli, pa mohuar Kitsin kishin karakteristike ndrrimin, zhvilluan nje kozmopolitizem luftarak, pa kompromis, duke i dhene nje permase kozmike romantizmit. Romantizmi francez, zoterohet nga lufta per idene e lirise dhe te drejtave te njeriut. Romantizmi gjerman ka konfliktin e jetes se perbrendeshme te individit, dramen e njeriut kundrejt mjedisit. Getja i madh, duke mbeshtetur filozofine e Herderit per kulturat popullore si nje vllazeri universale, shpiku termin "Letersia boterore", ku perkatesia etnike e poeteve nuk kishte rendesi absolute. Getja, qe admiroi Bajronin, megjithate qe ai qe tha "klasike une quaj te shendoshen, romantike te semuren". Ne te vertete Fausti, i Getes eshte i ravizuar si nje kryehero romantik. Nje dyzine te tille kontradiktash ka edhe Hamleti i Shekspirit. Te ngjajshem dhe te vecante jane dhe heronjet poetike te Miskevicit, Pushkinit, De Rades dhe Naim Frasherit. Jane studjuar dallimet midis romantizmit te De Rades dhe Naim Frasherit. Me te drejte eshte thene qe ndikimi bajronian eshte i lexueshem. Le te vijme tani tek sendezimi dhe konkretizimi i bajronizmit ne Shqiperi. Kete teme e ka studjuar nga pikepamja bibliografike miku im Afrim Karagjozi. Duke mos perseritur argumentet e tij te regjistruara qarte, une do te kumtoj disa zbulime vetiake te mijat, per bajronizmin tek shqiptaret, si nje nenshtrese, ap substrat poetik inkadeshent dhe i pavdekshem. Themeluesit, kjo fjale duhet vene ne thonjza e bajronizmit ne Shqiperi jane te shumte dhe per fat te mire spikasin ata te elites letrare shqiptare. I famshem ne kete hulli eshte De Rada. Romani i tij poetik "Kenget e Milosaos" ka nje bajronizem, ku mungon dimensioni i shtegtimit, perkundrazi, brenda konceptit te ngujimit te identitetit Milosao vdes ne luften per liri dhe poezia epigramatike e fundit te Milosaos, ku rrezohet hija e lisit na kujton vete vdekjen e Bajronit ne Misolongj. De Rada sikur shkruan per kete vdekje te dyfishte dhe hija qe rrezohet duhet te jete patjeter hija profetike e Lisit te Dodones. Te shumte jane shkrimtaret shqiptare qe kane shkruan per Bajronin. Sami Frasheri, Kullurioti, Jani Vreto, Faik Konica, Dora d'Istria, Zef Serembe, Domeniko Mauri, Asdreni, Kadare, Agolli, etj., jane mbeshtetur tek figura ndricuese pishtarmbajtese e Bajronit. Te tjere studjues me emer e kane trajtuar bajronizmin tek shqiptaret me legance dhe erudicion si Gustav Majer, Xhozefina Knor, Zef Arapi dhe vecanerisht Fan Noli. Nga Fan Noli kemi dhe kete shqiperim: 

Sa i tmerruar per vdekje eshte zemerimi i tyre

Aq e sigurte eshte miqesia e tyre

Kur mirenjohja dhe trimeria i shtyn te derdhin gjakun

Sulen pa frike kudo qe t'i shpjere prijsi.

Po ndalem konkretisht tek disa fragmente te Cajd Haroldit, qe lidhen me Shqiperine. Bajroni permend Aleksandrin e Madh te Maqedonise, ai i beson Gibonit, qe e quan Aleksandrin e Madh si dhe Pirron e Madh te afert me origjinen shqiptare. Ne kengen e IV-te Bajroni permend episodin kur Aleksandri i Mdh vret ne pije e siper mikun e tij me te ngushte, Klitin ilir, episod i treguar nga Rrufus. Ne Kengen e I, Bajroni permend kroin e Kastalise prane Orakullit te Delfit, te lidhur me nje tjeter orakull pellazgjik te Zeusit pellazgjik sipas Homerit ate te Dodones. Per me teper Bajroni flet dhe per krua tjeter profetik ne rrezen e lisit te Dodones, mbeshtetur mbi "Eneiden" te Virgjilit, Kenga e III, vargu 466. Ne menyre me te detajuar, duhet te ndalem ne ndikimin e Bajronit te vepra e Naim Frasherit. Te poema "Bageti e Bujqesi" jane dy copeza, qe te kujtojne vargje te vecante te Bajronit te imituara deri ne hollesi nga Naim Frasheri. Keshtu Bajroni ne Kengen e II te Cajld Haroldit ka dhe keto vargje: "T'u ngjitesh fill maleve pa shtigje, neper kopete qe s'dijne c'eshte vatha, s'eshte vetmi por meshe me natyren". Po ne kete Kenge te II Bajroni pershkruan nje peizazh malor, ku "udhetari gostitet dhe nuk iken i merzitur, kur di t'i cmoje mire hiret e Natyres". Si dhe me poshte shenon: "ne skerka dhite po gjermojne krende, dhe duke ruajtur grigjen e shperndare, bariu djalosh me gunen krahevet, rri pshtetur mbi nje gur a shkon ne strofkull, e pret shtrengaten jeteshkurter te pushoje". Nuk dua te zgjatem dhe te tregoj vargjet analoge te "Bageti e Bujqesi". Bajroni ka ndikuar posacerisht tek Mjeda dhe Gjergj Fishta. Te dy keta poete shqiptare jane mahnitur nga "Kenga e lamtumires", qe ka Bajroni ne pjesen e pare te "Cajld Haroldit". Edhe Mjeda edhe Fishta kane ruajtur ritmin dhe detajet e klithmes se lamtumires bajroniane nga Anglia. Fishta eshte ndikuar me shume se sa Mjeda sepse perdor edhe strofen me 8 vargje te Bajronit, te quajtur "Otava Rima". E cuditeshme eshte qe ne Kengen e IV te "Cajld Haroldit", Bajroni permend me admirim dhe Xhorxh Washingtonin. Te njejtin motiv per Xhorxh Washingtonin e perdor dhe Mjeda te poema "Liria". Ndikimi i Bajronit tek De Rada eshte akoma me i madh dhe i vecante. Ne shenimet autobiografike te De Rades, thuhet se poeti arberesh e ka shkruar poemen e tij "Odisea" gjate kohes qe lexonte poemen "Korsari" te Bajronit. Edhe Milosao eshte nje hero bajronian, por ajo qe nuk eshte thene ne studimet mbi De Raden, eshte se Serafina Topia ne romanin poetik eponim eshte nje figure bajroniane, por feminile. Heronjte romantike pra dhe bajroniane jane mashkullore, here here te vrazhde dhe i mungon respekti ndaj feminitetit, madje jane te prirur edhe per inceste dhe homoseksualizem. De Rada ka krijuar personazhin e paperseritshem te Serafina Topias, nje intelektuale e ditur dhe e holle e ngjajshme me Ana Komnenen e Bizantit ne shek.XI. Nje personazh te tille femeror pervec De Rades ende nuk e ka krijuar letersia shqipe. Ky eshte nje motiv emancipimi i pashembullt. Themeluesit e bajronizmit ne Shqiperi mund te klasifikohen ne dy lagje: lagja e pare ka te beje me shkrimtare dhe publiciste shqiptare, qe e kane permendur Bajronin, apo kane botuar pjeserisht framente te vogla te krijimtarise se tij. Lagja e dyte perfaqesohet kryesisht nga perkthyesi i mrekullueshem Skender Luarasi, i cili ka perkthyer kryevepren e plote te Bajronit dhe mund te quhet me plot gojen "Qytetar Nderi i Bajronizmit Shqiptar". 200 vjet pas botimit te "Cajld Haroldit" nga Bajroni ne shqiptaret mund te meditojme per nje mirenjohje me te madhe ndaj tij. Bajroni eshte padyshim talenti me i madh evropian, qe shkroi mrekullisht per shqiptaret, por dhe i pari he deri me sot i vetmi, qe krijoi formulen konceptuale per karakterin tipologjik te shqiptareve, te cileve "nuk u mungojne virtutet, vec t'i kishin me te arrira". Kemi te bejme me nje sinteze analitike dhe nje simbol shpjegues, qe e ruan vleren kuptimore edhe sot, ndoshta edhe per te ardhmen, pa mohuar procesin progresiv te emancipimit tone kombetar dhe shoqeror. Bajroni nuk mund te harrohet nga shqiptaret sepse i deshi shqiptaret, kur shume pak personalitete, qene te bindur per kete gje. Shqiptaret nuk mund ta harrojne Bajronin sepse eshte e pamundur te harrojne vetveten. Amen!

DR.MOIKOM ZEQO / Gazeta "Koha Jone"

----------

